# List Of Dog Treats Made In China



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Waggin Train
Canyon Creak Ranch (Jerky/Tenders)
Petcare Co
Milo's Kitchen
Dogswell
Booda Bones
American Kennel Club
Hartz
Dingos
Beefeaters
Cadet
Sargents
Ever Pet (Dollar General treats)
Home 360 Pet (Food Lion's Brand)
Walgreen's Brand - Simple

!Anything produced by Nestle Purina or Del Monte is made in China!

---

If you know of any more, please post.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Those Wagon Train treats used to be Charlie's favorite. He had lots of them when I first brought him home and before I realized where they came from. I was just lucky that he did not get sick.


----------



## Tre26 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for this list...I can find this useful information for my Shiba.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the thanks y'all.  

Waggin' Train and Dingos used to be Max's favorites, and then Triggers... but then I found out and stopped there with them. Always gotta be sure they don't come from China!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I was looking at duck treats today..nope, from china.

Disappointing.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Moonfall said:


> I was looking at duck treats today..nope, from china.
> 
> Disappointing.


Odie loves the freeze dried duck treats by Pure Snacks and the package says they're made in the states. The only ingredient is duck. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

